# Florence, Italy



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Our trip to Florence mostly involved shopping for designer purses. We hired a car and driver two days. The first day he took us to all of the outlets. The first big outlet had Gucci, Pucci, Valentino, Fendi, Balenciaga, Burberry, Stella McCarntney, etc. The prices are much lower than the US, but they certainly aren't cheap. For instance, MK paid 325 Euros for a Gucci that would have been about $850 in the US. But then you have to convert that price to dollars and if you spend over 155 euros you get back your 17% VAT (tax). After that mall we ate lunch and then went to the actual Prada factory where they have a huge outlet. We got more purses and wallets and makeup bags and stuff there. Again, way cheaper, but far from cheap. 

The next day our driver and mini-van took us to a wine tasting and vineyard tour of a winery in the Chianti Region of Tuscany. It was wonderful! It is the Verrazano Winery, originally owned by the same Verazzano that discovered the Bay of NY....you know Verazzano Narrows bridge....After that tour we went to the small town of Siena and poked around there.

Here are MK and Megan with our friend Natalie in front of the Duomo
[attachment=18320:attachment]

The three girls after shopping. (This is only the stuff from Florence....we added more in Rome)
[attachment=18323:attachment]

A view from the Verazanno Winery of a neighboring winery
[attachment=18322:attachment]


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Beautiful , I love shopping . Sarah


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow those are beautiful too- I love Italy!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Looks like so much fun!







& Beautiful!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Wonderful pictures! Wish we were there!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Looks like you are having a wonderful time - thanks for sharing the pictures!

ginny


----------



## ctymom (May 29, 2006)

ok now... quite with all the beautiful photos!







I'm turning green over here and forced to look at my current surroundings and feel jealous. HAHAH

Such a beautiful place! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Beautiful pictures, especially the one with all the shopping bags.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

great pictures







Loved the view pic and girls after shopping ones best







thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am so jealous!!! What a great time you all had


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

Italy is gorgeous, isn't it? I went there two years ago, and I loved it. What beautiful picture, how fun. You all had a great trip, it seems!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Great pics Susan, glad you had a good time


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Great pictures Susan. Looks like you all had a fantastic time.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Great pictures. Looks like the shopping was good too.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Looks like sooo much fun....would LOVE to go purse shopping there.....ugh, I'm such a handbag-aholic.


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

So glad you had fun. It has been so long since I have been(dollar was a good swap then) and still pine for almost every city I visited inItaly.
Aimee


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Love the photos! That view must have been amazing...but why do we only see the shopping bags? How about a shot of what's in them?!! Sounds like you had a blast!


----------

